# Seeking toy poodle on Long Island



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi All

I'm on the hunt for a new poodle (my last poodle passed away last month) Does anyone know of a breeder near or on Long Island who has puppies available? I haven't done this in 17 years and I have to say, it was much easier back then. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome, Genny. You're right. Things have changed.
Poodle Forum has a great section just to help with this, and the pinned sticky threads provide a wealth of info. I can only say you may want to extend your range a bit 😊, because as you know, Toys have very small litters.
Link: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder
All the best in your search, and keep us in the loop. We like to try and help and love those puppy pics .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, Genny! I’m so sorry about the loss of your poodle. And I know how overwhelming the search for a new companion can be, especially when you’re still grieving.

Have you worked your way through this list? 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

Due to their small litter size, it’s likely you’ll need to get on a waiting list for an upcoming litter. But as we’ve seen happen with some of our members, waiting lists can move much more quickly than expected. So don’t let that deter you.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

The chances of finding a well bred toy from fully health tested parents (not just DNA testing but all the other tests the Poodle Club of America (PCA) recommends at a minimum for toys) on Long Island are pretty slim. I live on the Island and don't know of any responsible toy breeders here. In addition, toys have small litters, 2 or 3 in general, and one is not unheard of so they are are in high demand and people are sometimes on waiting lists for a year or more. The best place to start is with the breeder referral contact for the locations you will consider (and I would think you will need to really broaden your search quite a bit beyond LI) from PCA. Any breeder recommended by them has been pre-screened to make sure they do all minimum testing for each specific variety, which for toys is DNA Test for prcd-Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) from an OFA-approved laboratory, yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist and Patellar Luxation OFA Evaluation. Many responsible breeders go beyond those tests as well. Toys live a long time, you want to make sure you get a healthy dog to start with and you are not going to find that from a pet store/puppy mill dog or a dog from a back yard breeder. Link to the PCA referral contacts...https://poodleclubofamerica.org/breeder-referral/


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. They leave so much love behind, it's impossible not to want that again . 

The other members have given good information. Things have truly changed so here's some tips to help you navigate selecting a quality, conscientious breeder. Some are noted above. 

*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.* What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from*. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breedings are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews,* a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance*. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder.* The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum.*
There are also poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions. Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.
CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if *the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed. *If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times* and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts, *let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences are understandable but* keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend *in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel *outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of* are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights (breeding rights which allow pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission.* A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.* That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

*An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. *An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

*As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.*

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


*Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time *

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally, and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am also from Long Island and agree with Eclipse with one exception of suggesting Eriand Poodles. They produce nice poodles, but are more likely to have minis (and standards0. My mom's mpoo who is on the small side is from Eriand. He just turned 9 and is the perfect dog for her. I know other peoplewho have had Eriand dogs and know a private trainer who has worked with a number of Eriand dogs whom she has found to be of nice temperaments and good physical health.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> I am also from Long Island and agree with Eclipse with one exception of suggesting Eriand Poodles. They produce nice poodles, but are more likely to have minis (and standards0. My mom's mpoo who is on the small side is from Eriand. He just turned 9 and is the perfect dog for her. I know other peoplewho have had Eriand dogs and know a private trainer who has worked with a number of Eriand dogs whom she has found to be of nice temperaments and good physical health.


Thanks so much. I actually did reach out to them but they are wait listing for now. My three previous poodles were all minis and all great dogs. They seemed super nice when I reached out to them. Thanks for the additional information on them.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks so much for all of the information in your post. I did get a list of breeders from the PCA. Some folks on there I got a better feeling from than others. Some were really padding pricing.

Quick question - what if a breeder is not keen on standing behind their poodles long term? I mean, I sort of understand that as no matter how well bred a dog may be, it is a living creature subject to disease. There are no guarantees in life. 

If a breeder gives a one year health guarantee and has done all of the testing on the parents is that sufficient? What else should I look for? What are the main red flags when evaluating a poodle puppy (specifically a toy)?


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. They leave so much love behind, it's impossible not to want that again .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all of the information in your post. I did get a list of breeders from the PCA. Some folks on there I got a better feeling from than others. Some were really padding pricing.

Quick question - what if a breeder is not keen on standing behind their poodles long term? I mean, I sort of understand that as no matter how well bred a dog may be, it is a living creature subject to disease. There are no guarantees in life.

If a breeder gives a one year health guarantee and has done all of the testing on the parents is that sufficient? What else should I look for? What are the main red flags when evaluating a poodle puppy (specifically a toy)?


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Hi and welcome, Genny. You're right. Things have changed.
> Poodle Forum has a great section just to help with this, and the pinned sticky threads provide a wealth of info. I can only say you may want to extend your range a bit 😊, because as you know, Toys have very small litters.
> Link: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder
> All the best in your search, and keep us in the loop. We like to try and help and love those puppy pics .


Thanks so much!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Genny said:


> Quick question - what if a breeder is not keen on standing behind their poodles long term? I mean, I sort of understand that as no matter how well bred a dog may be, it is a living creature subject to disease. There are no guarantees in life.
> 
> If a breeder gives a one year health guarantee and has done all of the testing on the parents is that sufficient? What else should I look for? What are the main red flags when evaluating a poodle puppy (specifically a toy)?


I’m going to suggest creating individual threads for these great questions. Since this thread is specific to a Long Island puppy search, you’re unlikely to get as many replies here.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m going to suggest creating individual threads for these great questions. Since this thread is specific to a Long Island puppy search, you’re unlikely to get as many replies here.


Will do.... thanks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Genny said:


> Will do.... thanks


I’m excited to follow along on your search journey. We’ll be cheering you on.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m excited to follow along on your search journey. We’ll be cheering you on.


Thanks so much!


----------

